# Wifi dongle



## kr651129 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not finding a lot of information on USB WiFi dongles for FreeBSD.  Could someone point me in a good direction for installing and using them on FreeBSD 9 amd64?  Thanks


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe I'm going at this the wrong way...

When I disconnect the wifi dongle I get the following


```
ugen2.2: <Rallink> at usbus2 (disconnected)
```

and when I connect it again


```
ugen2.2: <Ralink> at usbus2
run0: <1.0> on usbus2
run0: MAC/BBP RT3070 (rev 0x0201), RF RT3020 (MIMO 1T1R), address 00:02:6f:bd:42:8e
run0: firmware RT2870 loaded
```

What am I missing here to get up and running on a network?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2012)

Configuration, probably.  The Handbook wireless chapter is very thorough.  Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD is shorter.


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I've configured it but my problem is when I run `dhclient wlan0` I get


```
wlan0: no link ......... giving up
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2012)

Show the output of
`% ifconfig wlan0`

A common problem is using "hidden" SSIDs.


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 24, 2012)

I stepped away from the problem for the night and got it working today...kind of.  It works if I set my router to open, but it won't authenticate if I use WPA.  It's a brand new dongle, not sure why but I may try WPA2/AES


----------

